# Heating up ?



## Erich (Jul 18, 2005)

Ladies and gents I am curious what your highs are for the summer days across the world. we are receiving summer in a big way as we broke the record of 105F about an hour ago. 108F and still climbing. I luv it without A/C ..............NOT !

let the temps begin


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 18, 2005)

So far, the high in the Halifax region of Nova Scotia was 34 degrees C. That was about two and a half weeks ago. I was at sea, but my wife says it was murder. I believe her. That's unusually hot for around here, even at the peak of summer. We've had the temp reach 27 to 28 C a couple of times too this year. Today was about 23 C and tomorrow it's supposed to get to about 25 C.


----------



## me262 (Jul 18, 2005)

last week we hit 98 but with humidity index felt like 108 that is hot!!!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 18, 2005)

89 in Denver today. Last week we broke 100. Tomorrow its supposed to be 98. Here's the kicker - we're 5620 feet above sea level!

The good thing - humidity here runs no more than 10%.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 19, 2005)

It's been hot for about a week or so, but all in all, this year has been mild for the summer here. It was over 100 in the Valley today and that started about thursday of last week. Not sure how long it will last.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 19, 2005)

we've had a few 30+ in the last month........


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 19, 2005)

Heat Wave across the States and North America.... We've been over 90+ for awhile now, and with 100% humidity, that makes for some real long days...


----------



## Pisis (Jul 19, 2005)

Funny avaryone's using his common type of degrees... We had over 35°C but combined with a cold front so the weekend was 50/50 sun/rain.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 19, 2005)

But Les, isn't it always hot and humid where you live this time of year? I don't think I will ever forget the humidity in Biloxi!


----------



## trackend (Jul 19, 2005)

well I haven't got the air temperatures but last Thursday our rail head temperature gauges hit 57C 134.6F so it must have been fairly warm
I think in the low 90's which for the UK is hot


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2005)

Until today where it only got 21 degrees it was averaging about 35 degrees celcius over here in Germany.


----------



## Erich (Jul 19, 2005)

right now 92 F which equals what ? in Celsius ??. it's 12.52 hrs with an ever so slight breeze.........c'mon please more, actually a wind would be nice since the high is going to be above 102F again


----------



## Pisis (Jul 19, 2005)

92°F = 33,3°C (1°C = 33,8°F)


----------



## JCS (Jul 19, 2005)

The hottest weve had around here so far is about 92....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2005)

For a while it was unusually hot in Germany but today it cooled off. We have been having some pretty bad thunder storms to go with it.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 20, 2005)

we had a great thunderstorm a while ago, i just ran out to the garden for my mom's new pet - a bunny - and i was completely "durch" when i get back (took less then three seconds...)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 20, 2005)

101F in Denver yesterday - supposed to be the same today!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2005)

Been hot here again, with humidity, which is not normally this high. Last night at 9:00 PM, it was 81 F. It was warm this morning when I left the house as well.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 20, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Been hot here again, with humidity, which is not normally this high. Last night at 9:00 PM, it was 81 F. It was warm this morning when I left the house as well.



And you're in a cool spot compared to where I used to live!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 20, 2005)

Nine people have died in Arizona from heat-related illness. I'm in a cool, cold and grey region of the world called Doncaster. I'm not getting any of this heat.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2005)

True FBJ, but where I work (Calabasas), it has been 100+ all week. Looks like today will be the same.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> we've had a few 30+ in the last month........



Dont think so sunshine...Late 20's max. 30+ is A LOT hotter than it was here last week...

Its been around 22-23 this week I think. Nice weather.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 20, 2005)

evangilder said:


> True FBJ, but where I work (Calabasas), it has been 100+ all week. Looks like today will be the same.



Nice place, I used to go to the Sagebrush Cantina on Sundays. Good food, Harleys, music, and biker chicks wearing skimpy clothes!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2005)

I haven't been there in a while, but it is a cool place to hang out. Also, happy hour at La Paz is pretty wild.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2005)

I am enjoying the cooler weather right now. After Iraq I dont care to have hot weather right now.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 20, 2005)

Alright, the temp today hit 35 Celcius, and with the humidity index it felt more like 40. For around here, that's damn hot! Parts of my body are sticking together that were never, ever meant to!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 20, 2005)

evangilder said:


> I haven't been there in a while, but it is a cool place to hang out. Also, happy hour at La Paz is pretty wild.



La Paz?!? Gotta remember that if I ever get your way!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Alright, the temp today hit 35 Celcius, and with the humidity index it felt more like 40. For around here, that's damn hot! Parts of my body are sticking together that were never, ever meant to!



Sounds like you need some Gold Bond Powder!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2005)

Yeah, FBJ, they have good food too.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 20, 2005)

I think this goes waaaaaaaaay beyond Gold Bond. I'm tellin' ya, it's hellish here right now! I realize it's all relative, but it ain't meant to be that hot here! It sucks!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2005)

And with the hunidity, it must be doubly bad. You'd be using so much powder, it would look like you have been molesting donuts!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 20, 2005)

Sick bastard!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 20, 2005)

Centennial Airport, Denver Colorado - 100.0 F (37.8 C) Density altitude 9543


----------



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2005)

Current conditions:

At work, 97 F 
at home, 78 F

Now I can really see why living where I do is better


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 20, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Current conditions:
> 
> At work, 97 F
> at home, 78 F
> ...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2005)

The funny thing is that it is only 20 miles between the 2! I work in Calabasas and live in Moorpark. I knew it was usually cooler there, but I didn't realize how much until I started comparing the real time temps.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 20, 2005)

Bah, you lot are pussies. I love heat - in Gran Canaria it can go above 40 C - I loved it last time I was there. Baking outside at 35-38 everyday of the holiday.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 20, 2005)

Yeah, I'm a northern pussy. Ah well. I likes it a bit cool. 
Not cold enough to freeze yer nuts together mind you, but cooler than this purgatory.


----------



## Erich (Jul 20, 2005)

101F today and right now at 8.30 hrs pm it is 97F

sounds like the world sucks to me.... 8) break out the shades gents


----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2005)

I don't mind the heat if I am out in the desert on a dirt bike, but when I have to work, I prefer it to be cooler. I was once out in the desert (Ocotillo Wells/Anza Borrego) a few years ago and it was 122 F! That was a hot weekend. It cooled down to about 95 at night, so sleeping was not very comfortable.


----------



## Erich (Jul 21, 2005)

Eric that is enough to make me puke. Thunderstorms all day but no rain, muggy and it was 100F again....

well as I leave for the California mtn.s I am praying it cools off to 85 F or less........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 21, 2005)

Up here, there continue to be unusually high temperatures all across the country, and in my neck of the woods health alerts have been issued for Nova Scotia and New Brunswick. It's becoming especially hellish for young children and the elderly.

And for pussy nonskimmers like myself.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2005)

Well today it was nice only 18 degrees celcius. I really like the cooler weather right now.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 22, 2005)

104 yesterday, 104 today - Right now it's 80F at the USAFA - 6572' above sea level......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2005)

No idea what it is here. But the sky is grey, just how I like it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah it was pretty cloudy and foggy today. In fact it is raining right now.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 22, 2005)

Depends on where you are going, Erich. It'll probably be drier though at the higher elevations. Don't forget to drink plenty of water.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2005)

I would love to do some backpacking/climbing right now. Would be a blast.


----------

